# Show Results



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I finally have the time to put up the results from the last show I showed in, the KY state fair. It was an amazing turnout, definately one of the better states to show pigeons in.
Results:
Fantail Hen AOC - 3rd
Laugher Hen - 3rd
Pied RN Dove Cock - Champion Pied
Homer, Racing, Flying Type, White Hen - 1st
Homer, Racing, Flying Type, White Cock - 1st
Roller, Baldhead, Yellow Bar - 1st
Roller, Baldhead, Red - 1st
Roller, Baldhead, Red - 2nd
Flying Tippler, AOC - Best Tippler


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

congrats! Seems like you did very well


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats, Amazing Results


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Great Job, congrats and post some pics of your winners


----------

